# Spouse threatened suicide



## Imperfect (Dec 26, 2013)

First posting on this site. What to do if your spouse threatened his own demise after he went into rage and busted up wall in house. He packed bags and left today b/c he didn't want to have a discussion about what had happened etc. Quit taking his meds for depression earlier this year and won't go to md. Says he is not coming back. He always does. I love this guy but hate what he does to us/me. I am not emotionally strong when I am faced with such a decision. If I were I suppose I would have already left after 35 years? Am I just in blatant denial?


----------



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Imperfect, although you haven't given us a whole lot of information to go off of, my guess would be that this isn't the first time he has tried to manipulate you into doing his bidding. If you give us a bit more of your history, we may be able to provide you with some suggestions. 

Best wishes,
Mattsmom


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

Personally, I take death threats VERY seriously. I would have no qualms about calling the authorities to let them know he has left and was talking about killing himself.

At best, he's just bluffing, and you called his bluff. He learns that him threatening suicide doesn't work anymore. At worst, he has a more serious, underlying issue that does need medical evaluation and care. And having someone hunt him down and take him to the hospital will be helpful in either scenario.

You love him, which unfortunately means you can be easily manipulated by someone with a little bit less moral character. That's not a bad thing. You're not a bad person for feeling this way.

Good luck!


----------

